

Apple to dump Intel from laptop lines? - jonathankeith
http://semiaccurate.com/2011/05/05/apple-dumps-intel-from-laptop-lines/

======
daimyoyo
The idea that Apple and Intel are going to part ways is not something I can
see in the near(5-10 year) future. The reason why is that besides having a
reliable manufacturing base, which after the Japan earthquake Apple
understands the value of, Intel recently announced 3-D processors. These
processors are likely to be at the state of the art for as long as the patents
last. Apple has a precedent of going with the technology of the future, and
3-D chips are most likely going to be the future for a long while. Chips
aside, Apple has made a major bet with Intel on Thunderbolt and it would be
illogical for Apple to ditch them without a VERY good reason.

~~~
hackermom
What tells you that Intel won't be getting back to working on ARM cores? ARM
isn't anything new to Intel; I'm sure you've heard of XScale. Not that other
actors on the market are doing a bad job, but if anyone can make ARM shine in
silicon, it's Intel. Give it a few more years before you say that Apple won't
be transitioning to something better than x86. I personally predict "The
Announcement" within 4 years.

~~~
zdw
Intel sold their XScale line to Marvell in 2006, so they're not actively
developing it: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XScale>

------
jinushaun
Not surprising and I predicted this last June. If you plot Apple's current
trajectory, it's the most obvious conclusion. If you doubt this, go look at
Microsoft doing the same thing with Windows on ARM. You have a generation of
people spoiled with instant-on and 8+ hours of Internet on an iPad wondering
why their laptop can only do two hours.

------
prodigal_erik
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2519858>

------
ENOTTY
This blog posts a lot of rumors most of which turn out to be wrong... so lots
of salt required.

------
ugh
That article is in the category “Humor”.

------
smashing
Nonsense.

~~~
hackermom
Why do you say that, exactly?

